# I'm New here



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

* Hello everyone, My name is Claire and I live in scotland with my 4 cats who are all rescue cats. Just thought I would say hello as I am new here  *


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Claire and welcome


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

*Thankyou *


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

*Thanks very much for making me feel welcome, I promise I'll get some Photos of my babies put on the site as soon as I can *


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Hee hee, you're a M.A.S.H. fan!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Madmissie! I'm really glad to see you here. Mom, brother and sister were all born in Scotland. Post often and have fun!  In what part of Scotland do you live?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome! I look forward to seeing some pictures of your cats... :lol:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey guys thanks for the warm welcome I'm just glad I found somewhere to talk about my babies. Yes I am M.a.s.h fan, I wanted to call Becky, Hotlips but my partner wouldn't let me. I live if Fife which is near Edinburgh on the East coast of Scotland.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi! Cute sig and avatar!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

thanks took me about 5 attempts to get my sig working, as you can see i finally figured it out thanx to some advice


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

hello claire and welcome!!!!
great signature!!!  @@@


----------

